# Old DOS games, anyone?



## indicat33 (Jun 3, 2014)

So once again while baked i was scouting for some good old games from "back in the dayz" _~
Two in particular fancy my style : HOMM 2 (heroes of might & magic) and Ascendance, PC. Just got this yesterday and I must say it's a great game considering it was free. If you like space-travel, interplanetary colonization, and all aspects of a good sci-fi game then give Ascendance a try. HOMM2 was not free, but i got it from www.gog.com for 10 bucks. Great strategy/managerial/rpg game. Feel free to tell us about your favorite games, Cheers


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 3, 2014)

doom and wolfenstien were fun


----------



## indicat33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Battle for Wesnoth is also a Really Cool D&D -style game. Totally free !


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 4, 2014)

Daggerfall


----------



## Observe & Report (Jun 5, 2014)

Lately I've been playing Master of Orion!


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jun 5, 2014)

Altered beast, splatterhouse 2, Ghouls and ghost, Thats all sega but still lol, and i remember HOMM great game!


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jun 6, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> Altered beast, splatterhouse 2, Ghouls and ghost, Thats all sega but still lol, and i remember HOMM great game!


I still love to go wreck some Altered Beast when the old Genesis itch happens. You forgot Golden Acks (my ecks key's being a douche now lol)

I had loads of fun with 80s classic comp games. The Ultima Series. The Last Ninja. Crossbow. My username comes from Zork.
A good classic PC game in the 90s that blew me away was Witchhaven. And old school classic Dungeons and Dragons dungeon crawl games.

Altered Beast needs a well made reboot though!


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jun 6, 2014)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> I still love to go wreck some Altered Beast when the old Genesis itch happens. You forgot Golden Acks (my ecks key's being a douche now lol)
> 
> I had loads of fun with 80s classic comp games. The Ultima Series. The Last Ninja. Crossbow. My username comes from Zork.
> A good classic PC game in the 90s that blew me away was Witchhaven. And old school classic Dungeons and Dragons dungeon crawl games.
> ...


OMG thats weird! i was gonna say golden axe but i couldnt remember the name! even tho i never got past the 4th level.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jun 6, 2014)

Use to play a game called descent ( circa 1994 )

underground 360* mines and endless enemies. Watching people actually lean way over or damn near stand up trying to see what is coming around the next bend. Never laughed so hard over a damn video game.

I can't think of another game in the history of games that made people look so retarded while playing.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jun 6, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> OMG thats weird! i was gonna say golden axe but i couldnt remember the name! even tho i never got past the 4th level.


Many hours of co op with buds on that one.


ASMALLVOICE said:


> Use to play a game called descent ( circa 1994 )
> 
> underground 360* mines and endless enemies. Watching people actually lean way over or damn near stand up trying to see what is coming around the next bend. Never laughed so hard over a damn video game.
> 
> ...


Oh I remember descent. I had only played the PS1 version of it though.


----------



## vostok (Jun 6, 2014)

DOOM 1-2 AND QUAKE 1-2 GREAT FUN


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 6, 2014)

vostok said:


> DOOM 1-2 AND QUAKE 1-2 GREAT FUN


damn, i've completely forgotten quake!

downloading...


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jun 6, 2014)

OMG KIngs Field!


----------



## UncleReemis (Jun 6, 2014)

Doom, Quake, Corridor 7, Crystal Caves, Mystic Towers, Jetpack, Whacky Wheels.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 6, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> Doom, Quake, Corridor 7, Crystal Caves, Mystic Towers, Jetpack, Whacky Wheels.


i'm on a dos binge now.. thanks...


----------



## MarijuanaBug (Jun 6, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i'm on a dos binge now.. thanks...


Lol, same here, i love nostalgia. games were soo harder back then.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 6, 2014)

MarijuanaBug said:


> Lol, same here, i love nostalgia. games were soo harder back then.


i'm dusting off my atari now...


----------



## CannaReview (Jun 8, 2014)

Original Command and Conqueror


----------



## Growan (Jun 8, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i'm dusting off my atari now...


Wow, you really DO like DOS games! 

i used to loose days to Frontier and First Encounters.


----------



## vostok (Jun 8, 2014)

Steam is talking to me now and downloading Lifeless Plant by a guy called Bored David, more of a puzzle thing, than action, I do like the size total 700mb unlike that shite, 55 Gb's for ghosts and other sub 18 yo crap, I think the game makers have cotten on to us over 25yo's will spend money on bud but screw shite games ...why risk it, so they make games for under 18yo instead...?

http://www.lifelessplanet.com/

Dasmit just crashed got a leak in me suit............... I'm off to that cozy USSR town over there!!!! maybe I call it Vostok, so fucking far out ...Dude!!!


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 8, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> doom and wolfenstien were fun


I was a Master @ Doom.


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 8, 2014)

What was that game where you used to go up n down ladders n jump crocodiles n shit real old-school game they did a funny re make of it on a southpark episode been bugging me for agers also frogger.....frogger kicks ass


----------



## hexthat (Jun 10, 2014)

CannaReview said:


> Original Command and Conqueror


yes now that is awesome reminds me of world of warcraft


----------



## hexthat (Jun 10, 2014)

cann.i.bliss said:


> What was that game where you used to go up n down ladders n jump crocodiles n shit real old-school game they did a funny re make of it on a southpark episode been bugging me for agers also frogger.....frogger kicks ass


pitfall?


----------



## cann.i.bliss (Jun 11, 2014)

hexthat said:


> pitfall?


Yes!!! Omg that game was the goods!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 2, 2014)

You can still play quake for free at quakelive.com against people. Granted a lot of us have been playing a long time and it's not that newbie friendly, the game is still better than basically anything else on the market as far as shooters go (the game anyway, the graphics and stuff surrounding it could use updating). 

Quake 2 was a windows game. Quake 1 was a dos game.

What about Star Control 2? Such an amazing game. To this day, still amazing.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 28, 2014)

I was playing zork the other day...


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 28, 2014)

How about Dork Fortress, I mean Dwarf Fortress? Not an old DOS game but probably appeals to the same folks. Sometimes I watch people play it on YouTube, which I may enjoy more than playing it myself.

I was showing DF to someone, showing them how you have to dig out a fort, make crafts and sell them, stock your hospital with soap you have to make from ash and lye, build and train a military, etc.. his response was "In Candy Crush Saga if you get three in a row you get 500 points!"


----------



## AirAnt (Jul 29, 2014)

have DOSBox installed for Eye of the Beholder, Ultima VII, and XCOM. On a Rome: TW spree now, that's nearly DOS.


----------



## indicat33 (Jul 29, 2014)

Haha, looks like there are a lot of us who remember old dos games. My uncle had an Amiga and some cool games, such as marble madness, test drive, some early flight simulator, and Sundog. The 1980's were a magical time to be a kid


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Jul 29, 2014)

indicat33 said:


> Haha, looks like there are a lot of us who remember old dos games. My uncle had an Amiga and some cool games, such as marble madness, test drive, some early flight simulator, and Sundog. The 1980's were a magical time to be a kid


Hell ya. I remember this time I was war dialing, and I found this mainframe and I got to play this really cool nuclear war simulator..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 17, 2014)

I go here:
http://www.abandonia.com/
I tend to like rpgs or old style adventures (Darkseed, Leisure Suit Larry.)
Here is a site where users actually make dos style point and click adventure games. I recommend trying No Action Jackson to start.

http://www.adventuregamestudio.co.uk/
Oh, and here's another good site for old dos abandonware:
http://www.homeoftheunderdogs.net/


----------

